# Rust removal spray



## then8j (Oct 27, 2018)

Has anyone ever used this product before.?


----------



## Ricollector (Oct 27, 2018)

then8j said:


> Has anyone ever used this product before.?
> I use this product. It seems to do the trick.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 27, 2018)

I’ve used the rust converter in the undercarriage frame of my 1939 Ford  with good results.
This converts the metal to a black primer which is fine since I didn’t plan on painting under the car.
You didn't specify if you are planning to use this on a bicycle.

If you are planning on painting over this converter, check to see if it will adhere
to the type of paint you plan on using.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2018)

It's just a mix with phosphoric acid right?


----------



## Ricollector (Oct 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> It's just a mix with phosphoric acid right?



Yes, make sure to spray in a well ventilated area. Sprays on clear and turns a flat black in color.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2018)

I do the more bang for your buck deal.  For less than $30 you can get a whole gallon and a couple mister spray bottles from Walmart.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

Schwinn dipped all their frames in phosphoric acid before the painting process. I've stripped frames, blasted and sanded and still could not get at all the rust between some of the bars and other tight spots so that's why I started spraying them with the acid. And it also helps when you aren't going to prime or paint right after the frame or part is cleaned up.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Schwinn dipped all their frames in phosphoric acid before the painting process. I've stripped frames, blasted and sanded and still could not get at all the rust between some of the bars and other tight spots so that's why I started spraying them with the acid. And it also helps when you aren't going to prime or paint right after the frame or part is cleaned up.
> 
> View attachment 890863




*"Baked-on-Enamel"*

I remember an auto paint shop using the above paint method like Schwinn did with it's frames.
The finish was very durable and unique.


----------

